# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Anybody ever use Dream Tan after their Pro tan applications?

## stayinstacked

I've heard both positives and negatives on Dream Tan. I mean, they say this stuff never truly dries, does it run that easily when your on stage sweating??? And secondly, can Hot Stuff be used on top of it w/out ****ing it up, or should it be applied after you use Hot Stuff? Any help would be appreciated!!

----------


## doctorherb

that's what I do.....Hot stuff can cause the dream tan to run, but sweat will not....I did 6 coats of protan, and dream tan on show day....I included a pic to see my color (blue trunks). Remember, the darker the better...

----------


## bigsd67

> that's what I do.....Hot stuff can cause the dream tan to run, but sweat will not....I did 6 coats of protan, and dream tan on show day....I included a pic to see my color (blue trunks). Remember, the darker the better...


hey herb...you actually look familiar...have you competed in Connecticut or Massachusetts recently?

----------


## doctorherb

> hey herb...you actually look familiar...have you competed in Connecticut or Massachusetts recently?



No sir....Im in Tennessee...that pic is from the State championship on Aug. 20th....

----------


## Death

I have used pro tan with hot stuff and oil, but I have never used dream tan in conjunction with anything else..... and I preferred the look of Dream Tan. It is more of a "makeup" type application and has a shine existing allready so I didnt use anything else with it.

----------


## BIG R

First, do your time in the sun but stop that one week out from your competition! You skin will be better if you give it a weeks rest from the direct sun. Then, I go to get the Mysic tan there at Palm Beach Tan, which is basically a Protan coat. Get your self a protan bottle and start to do the areas that you can see and reach good. Take your time!!! I put on 3-4 coats. The dream tan works great but I hope that you are not driving down to the show in your friends new Lexus with light tan leather interior......that shit will get everywhere!!!!! Don't use other oils with the Dream....nor the hot stuff...it will streak it. If you are worried about Vascularity look at my Niacin thread.


R

----------

